# Need help...running very rough



## deiaggie (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a 1994 Altima (115k miles) that I have had in storage since may. It started up fine, but has a pretty bad hesitation/vibration at 2500 rpm only under load. It is fine when not under load, but you can start to feel the vibration at 2000 rpm, it is worst at 2500 and then slowly goes back to normal which is smooth at 3000 rpm. Also it sounds like it is resonating very badly when this is happening...as if I had no muffler at all, but under 2000 and above 3000 it is quiet. It is quiet when in neutral and revving it at all rpms. Any ideas? It was fine before it was in storage.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Could be may things. When was the car lasted tuned up, is the engine light on?


----------



## deiaggie (Oct 25, 2006)

i changed the plugs yesterday, and the cap, rotor, and wires were changed last year, but it has sat for most of that time. I checked the cap and rotor, and both dont have any major wear. No check engine light.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Do the simple stuff first.
*Clean out the throttle body with air intake cleaner and a old toothbrush
*See if you intake amnifold gasket is leaking, by spray carb. clean around it while the engine in running. Common problem


----------

